# Prover question



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi chef, what temperature should I set for my prover? I been setting my prover temperature 35 to 40 degree and humidity adjustment at 3. Am I doing right?
Thanks chef


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I think you mean proofer.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Basically it depends on what you're proofing, and your baking schedule. But if you just want to set your proof box at a
general "all around" setting, the ones you mentioned are fine.


----------

